# dragon and friends



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

my first time entering. introducing Mr. Skittles 




now to dragon

sorry about the glare


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're very pretty but I think you're supposed to submit only 1 picture for contests.


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

ok ill remember for next time


----------

